# Up Your'S Jockland



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Now the English have their own single malt whisky! And it's from Narfolk!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8405783.stm










http://www.englishwhisky.co.uk/home.html


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I like the sound of a paler whisky


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

...and apparently, it's quite good :jawdrop:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

"All the evidence is that we will beat our targets this year and next on the basis we're already sending material to Canada, Japan, France and Germany."

Thank you, thank you. I'm already in line. Although it will be a wee bit young. What the heck! :cheers:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll be making sure I've got a bottle of that for Christmas... it will go nice with my latest 18 year old


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

PhilM said:


> I'll be making sure I've got a bottle of that for Christmas...* it will go nice with my latest 18 year old*


You wish.....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

They won't be to worried up in Jock Land

Three year old, Â£35 a bottle  It'll do for drain cleaner and the odd alky here and there :lol:

They have a long way to go before they beat the boys that know what they're doing


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> They won't be to worried up in Jock Land
> 
> Three year old, Â£35 a bottle  It'll do for drain cleaner and the odd alky here and there :lol:
> 
> They have a long way to go before they beat the boys that know what they're doing


Without a doubt.

Like the English making Champagne...oh wait...was that not called Perry that they knicked it from?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

There's none in our local "Superwine" shop, none at all









I suppose if one of you cared to send me a bottle, c/o "The Edinburgh Home for Alkies and Old Timex" - then I could tesht it for posh - poshiter - poshterrity ? ? :rofl2:

And the front door needs the paint stripping - - -


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

We've had our own version of Single Malt in Northampton for some years now...










:lookaround:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> They have a long way to go before they beat the boys that know what they're doing


That's why you prefer Vodka I suppose.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

...well us Welshies have had single malt on the menu for over 5 and a bit years now...  

[B]Penderyn[/B]

And its a fine tipple to boot too! :cheers:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Stuart Davies said:


> ...well us Welshies have had single malt on the menu for over 5 and a bit years now...
> 
> [B]Penderyn[/B]
> 
> And its a fine tipple to boot too! :cheers:


Hummmm, looks yummy! I local store doesn't carry much of an inventory. I guess I'll have to go to the big city. In the meantime, this will have to do:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > They have a long way to go before they beat the boys that know what they're doing
> ...


I prefer Vodka because I drank to much of this stuff in my youth and it used to give me the most horrendous hangovers. My first wife and my sister used to work in there 










Like I said leave it to those that know what they are doing and stick to Gin :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


I avoid Gin, I don't like the aftermath, especially the headaches.

I don't often drink "spirits", but when I do it's Bourbon. Particularly Beam Whiskey.

Not that I'd dilute it with "trendy pop" if my life depended on it. :lol:

Nor water, for that matter.:wink1:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


You'd be surprised the difference a couple of drips of water makes


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Drip's never fail to surprise me.:wink1:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Stan said:


> Drip's never fail to surprise me.:wink1:


Do you get those as well Stan? Must be an age thing !









Bl**dy embarrassing when you're wearing light coloured trousers :yes:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mel said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Drip's never fail to surprise me.:wink1:
> ...


And dark Jeans. :shout:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Best single malt I've had is this:-


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Fortunately or unfortunately, not quite sure, I can't drink whiskey of any denomination, all stems back to an 18th and 21st birthday :schmoll: I have been told by others they have had similar experience with rum and blackcurrent :shocking: no accounting for taste I guess.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Now the English have their own single malt whisky!


You'll be wearing kilts next ...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Robert said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Now the English have their own single malt whisky!
> ...


They might hide the drip stains a bit better.....


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

You'd be surprised the difference a couple of drips of water makes  

It alters the chemical construction and releases oils that would not be tasted without it.

Try a blind tasting with the same whisky but one has 2 tiny drips of water. You will think they are diferent brands. (Dont drown it) :thumbsup:

I had a chance to invest in this company 3 years ago and passed up on it. If I had known they were marketing at Â£35 a bottle I would have taken it up. Oh well.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> They might hide the drip stains a bit better.....


no stains on the kilt but it doesn't have make a mess of your Brogues :lol:



Philz said:


> You'd be surprised the difference a couple of drips of water makes
> 
> It alters the chemical construction and releases oils that would not be tasted without it.
> 
> Try a blind tasting with the same whisky but one has 2 tiny drips of water. You will think they are diferent brands. (Dont drown it) :thumbsup:


Absolutely, I always used to have a very very small splash of water in mine when I used to drink it back in the day when Vodka & Iron Brew was for women only :lol:


----------

